# How to burn Vuze movies to DVD?



## szsky (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I need your help about this. I use p2p client, Vuze specifically, to download movies. Now I have to clear out some spaces of my hard drive. So I thought that I could burn Vuze movies to DVD for backup or viewing later. I am not really sure what to do? What do I need to burn DVDs? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Please take time, again if necessary, to read our forum rules:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php

We are not permitted to assist with illegally down loaded things or problems with using P2P.

This post is closed.

BG


----------

